# Caution - The following post contains flash photography



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Have been bitten by the strobist/flash bug recently, and therefore spending more money. So this morning I had a delivery...










Hmmmmm... Apart from blatantly copying someone else's photo, wossthathen?

Cheapo Poverty Wizard wireless radio triggers...










Each unit is a transceiver, so any one unit can be mounted on the camera, or flash gun, and it's all very simple to figure out. I've got two flash guns, so needed three triggers, one for on the camera. You can buy three units on Ebay, but I'm not an Ebayist and don't particularly want to be, so sprung the extra dosh and got them from Amazon instead, which meant two boxes of two, costing £52 and some pennies, in total. The cables are shutter releases, one with each set, one end in the camera, the other in one of the transceivers and you can get those Facebook style self portraits from a little more than arms length. I already have a wireless release, but these will be handy as spares.

Extra points scored for amusing Chinegrish on the boxes and in the instructions.










You buy batteries matey, we no suppry batteries. Yup, a quick trip to the local shop and eight AAA batteries later and all was ready for testing.

I must say, that once a few operator failure niggles were sorted out, I am bloody impressed. Merrily running round the house, leaving flash guns in weird places and triggering them from downstairs etc. Then I took them outside for a quick test...










On the left is my Nissin 622 on a cheapo Hama ten quid tripod, on the right, Canon 430EX II on a Velbon CX540. I've seen loads of tests of these triggers on Youtube, and they fire from the next postcode practically, so I just had a quick play in the garden (excuse the untidy, weedy, messy rustic look). 
Very chuffed with these, and it's going to be a bit of a learning curve, so doubt I'll be posting any strobist masterpieces yet, but I'm going to have a lot of fun with these I think.
These being cheapo jobbies, there is no I-TTL or E-TTL wizardry going on, the flash gun will only operate manually, but playing with the flash power settings will be all part of the fun. 
Given the cost of Pocket Wizards etc, these seem to be an absolute bargain. Only duff bit is the on/off switch is located too close to the hot shoe, so once the flash gun is in place, you can't get your grubby finger in there to switch it on. But that's no problem, just switch it on first. If the Nissin goes to sleep, these triggers won't wake it back up again, but again, that's easily solved by going over and waking it up by hand. They'll wake the Canon up again apparently by half pressing the shutter button.

So, all in all, bleddy pleased with these!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Will have a proper read over this when I get home but I've been looking at these remotes.

Rick Nunn wrote a guide to it... will dig it out later for everyone. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

As promised here is a guide to budget vs premium startup kits

http://ricknunn.com/the-strobist-startup-kit

If you look through his website he show's you the lighting setup for each shot which will be useful.

I'll prob go for the budget setup using 3 flashes but try and get 2nd hand Canon Speedlites.

Will be interested to see your photos and how you progress as this is defo an area I want to get into for photographing cars.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

> Extra points scored for amusing Chinegrish on the boxes and in the instructions.


I believe the term is Engrish 

And they do look unlimitedly wonderful and very Yongnuo


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

adf27 said:


> I believe the term is Engrish
> 
> And they do look unlimitedly wonderful and very Yongnuo


That's it, Engrish! I knew there was a commonly used term for it but came up with the wrong one. Doh!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

EddieB said:


> As promised here is a guide to budget vs premium startup kits
> 
> http://ricknunn.com/the-strobist-startup-kit
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, will have a good read in a mo :thumb: I'll post up some photos soon too, really looking forward to getting stuck into all this.

I'll be using two flashes for a while, I've spent way too much lately as it is :lol: But I'll probably either go silly and go for a Canon 580 EX used or more likely, go for a Yongnuo flash unit as well. They are cheap as chips, and do seem ideal for this kind of thing. I'd love a new 580EX II, but I've seen how much they cost :doublesho :lol:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Thanks for that, will have a good read in a mo :thumb: I'll post up some photos soon too, really looking forward to getting stuck into all this.
> 
> I'll be using two flashes for a while, I've spent way too much lately as it is :lol: But I'll probably either go silly and go for a Canon 580 EX used or more likely, go for a Yongnuo flash unit as well. They are cheap as chips, and do seem ideal for this kind of thing. I'd love a new 580EX II, but I've seen how much they cost :doublesho :lol:


Hehe no problem - My wish list seems to get longer and longer. Upgraded my kit lens and telephoto then all I was missing was the 7d.

Now it's longer than ever before including off camera lighting, the 7d, a 70-200 F2.8 and a couple of primes!


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I have the Yongnuo speed lite with TTL for Nikon and it's great


----------

